# Fox Valley ADBA Show - August 14-15



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

FOX VALLEY ILLINOIS ADBA CLUB will be hosting a conformation show Saturday and Sunday the 14th and 15th of August. The show has always been one of the big turnouts of the Great Lakes Region. After a year without the annual show it is back by demand and going to be greater than ever. Plans are in the works right now!

The show is going to be hosted at the 4H Francis County Fairgrounds (801 E. FRANCIS ROAD, NEW LENOX, IL). I will be more than happy to help anyone who needs a map from the Interstate or local directions.

All ADBA rules apply*All dogs must be ADBA registered*No puppy sales*All dogs must be crated unless being shown*4ft leads and flat buckle collars*No choke chains/quick release/pinch collars or flexi leads*No human aggressive dogs or dog aggressive humans*No facing off dogs*No dogs in heat*No alcohol allowed.










Judges: Roger James and Eddie Santiago


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im goin! thanks for posting Shadow


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be there too!  Not a problem on the posting. I've got my calendar booked for like 3 months with events. lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I remembered in the past, you posting it up on G-D I think. So I had to ask you about it. this show always has a great turn out, Anyone else is goin?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im hopefully going to be able to attend


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

BUMP iT UP!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Haha. Hi BD! Welcome to GPB! We'll see ya in IL!


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

i GUESS I HAVE BEEN A MEMBER HERE SINCE APRIL - WELL THEY JUST SENT ME AN EMAIL WHICH REMINDED ME TO CHECK IT OUT! LOL - SEE YOU SOON!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BD!


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

x--------------------------------------------> *LESS THAN 10 DAYS LEFT!*


----------



## BullDozer (Apr 6, 2009)

-------------------*THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

:hammer:I'm HOPING to bring some Chi-town folks down. It sounds like its at the same place as Iron dog. I JUST found out out about it. Should be checking the boards more often !!!!:hammer:


----------

